# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  Vodafone:  αυξήσεις στις χρεώσεις περιαγωγής για συνδρομητές Συμβολαίου, Καρτοκινητής και Καρτοπρογράμματος

## nnn

Η Vodafone ανακοινώνει ότι από 3 Ιουλίου 2019, αυξάνονται οι βασικές χρεώσεις περιαγωγής για κλήσεις φωνής και αποστολής SMS προς χώρες εκτός Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης. Αναλυτικά, οι τιμές διαμορφώνονται ως εξής: Εξερχόμενες κλήσεις. Ζώνη 2 (Ευρώπη-εκτός Ε.Ε.): εντός της χώρας περιαγωγής από €1,56/λεπτό σε €1,72/λεπτό, προς Ελλάδα/Ε.Ε./Υπόλοιπο Κόσμο από €3,62/λεπτό σε €3,98/λεπτό. Ζώνη 3 (Υπόλοιπος Κόσμος): εντός της χώρας περιαγωγής από €1,80/λεπτό σε €1,98/λεπτό, προς Ελλάδα/Ε.Ε./Υπόλοιπο κόσμο από €4,83/λεπτό σε €5,31/λεπτό, Ζώνη 4 (Δορυφορικά Δίκτυα): εντός του δορυφορικού δικτύου περιαγωγής από €7,05/λεπτό σε €7,75/λεπτό, προς Ελλάδα/Ε.Ε./Υπόλοιπο κόσμο από €7,05/λεπτό σε €7,75/λεπτό. Εισερχόμενες κλήσεις. Ζώνη 2 (Ευρώπη-εκτός Ε.Ε.): από €1,56/λεπτό σε €1,72/λεπτό, Ζώνη 3 (Υπόλοιπος Κόσμος): €1,80/λεπτό σε €1,98/λεπτό, Ζώνη 4 (Δορυφορικά Δίκτυα): από €7,05/λεπτό σε €7,75/λεπτό. Αποστολή SMS. Ζώνη 2 (Ευρώπη-εκτός Ε.Ε.): από €0.42/sms σε €0.51/sms, Ζώνη 3 (Υπόλοιπος Κόσμος): €0.49/sms σε €0.59/sms, Ζώνη 4 (Δορυφορικά Δίκτυα): από €1/λεπτό σε €1.2/sms. Το βήμα χρέωσης και η ελάχιστη διάρκεια κλήσης παραμένουν ως έχουν.

Επιπλέον από την ίδια ημερομηνία, η χρέωση της υπηρεσίας Vodafone Πας Παντού, μετά την κατανάλωση των ενσωματωμένων ΜΒ του προγράμματος διαμορφώνεται, από €1,00/ΜΒ σε €1,10/ΜΒ. Τα υπόλοιπα χαρακτηριστικά της υπηρεσίας δεν μεταβάλλονται.

Όλες οι ανωτέρω τιμές  περιλαμβάνουν ΦΠΑ 24%.

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες σχετικά με τις χώρες, μπορείτε να επισκεφθείτε το www.vodafone.gr/eshop/vodafone-mobile/roaming/

*Πηγή : Vodafone*

----------

